# SOP for requesting an Inspectors Tool Kit (ITK)



## John Paul Sanborn (Feb 19, 2007)

Ian at the DNR is putting together some ITK's for vollenteers, they will be held at the regional urban forestry offices 
http://www.dnr.wisconsin.gov/org/land/forestry/UF/staff/

He is currently waiting on the high impact plastic cases before sending them out.

Because this is not part of the staffs designated duties, call ahead at least three days before you want to pick the kit up. MKE will have two kits, others will have one, so you may have to wait, or get on a list to pick one up. 

There are not a large number of inspectors, so it should not be a big wait. 

Which leads to a time frame for use, for the time being, no more then 2 weeks. This will allow others a chance to use them.

Of course this is just a begining, and it should become more flexable as time goes by.


----------



## ibrown (Mar 19, 2007)

*Champion Tree Kits Available*

I've got word that the Champion Tree field kits have been received by the regional urban forestry offices. The kits contain a laser hypsometer, GPS unit and tape measure all inside a protective waterproof case. I put these together to allow you as volunteers to have access to high quality equipment without having to personally purchase everything.

If you would like to borrow a kit to take tree measurements, I would suggest contacting your regional urban forestry coordinator to arrange a time to pick it up. There is a waiver/equipment liability form that you will be required to sign that basically says you promise to reasonably take care of the equipment. I ask that you check out the kits for no more than a week or two so other inspectors will have access to them too. Please contact me if you have questions about the actual kits rather than the regional coordinators. They are there to facilitate the borrowing process.
Ian
[email protected]


----------

